# possible cincinnatti open



## ham10444 (Jan 28, 2010)

how many people would be interested in attending a Cincinnati Open in the summer of 2010?

please respond


----------



## blah (Jan 28, 2010)

Are you from Cincinnatti?


----------



## Me (Jan 28, 2010)

I would be there 100% provided it happened while I'm still in Indiana.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

I doubt I'd be able to go, but it would be really awesome if I could because my first competition was Cincinnati Summer Open 2008.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 28, 2010)

ham10444 said:


> how many people would be interested in attending a Cincinnatti Open in the summer of 2010?
> 
> please respond


AAAAAAAAAAAH! Michael, you spelled Cincinna*t*i wrong...
i would come, obviously... (inside joke)

also, this should be a poll...


----------



## Higuy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd be there.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd come provided Cincinnati was spelled right...


----------



## blah (Jan 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ham10444 said:
> 
> 
> > how many people would be interested in attending a Cincinnatti Open in the summer of 2010?
> ...





JBCM627 said:


> I'd come provided Cincinnati was spelled right...





blah said:


> Are you from Cincinnatti?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 29, 2010)

If I was in town I would. Send KOII an email about this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Are you from Cincinnatti?


i live near him, its the closest major city to us, about 30 mins away...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe, my mom's parents live there so if I can convince my mom of a visit the day after/before I'll make it.


----------



## Carson (Jan 29, 2010)

Most likely...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2010)

bump, wow, so we are going to get about 4 people there...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely! I've been waiting for a comp to attend... I would've attended the thankscubing comp in columbus but I was away from ohio then


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Absolutely! I've been waiting for a comp to attend... I would've attended the thankscubing comp in columbus but I was away from ohio then


yeah, well some of my friends went to it (including the guy who spelled cincinnati wrong) but i was fairly new to cubing then, we hope to make it such a good comp that someone sets the 3x3 single record at it... 
Don't think of it as a definite thing though yet...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Don't think of it as a definite thing though yet...



I'm well aware that this isn't a sure comp yet, but it's not wrong to be hopeful 

I'm sub 18 at home and I still haven't entered an official comp, so I'm hoping this'll happen.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll probably go (I'll be going to Indiana as well). I just need more informative dates. PLEASE do not set it around July 4, it'll be hard to get work off on any sort of holiday.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> bump, wow, so we are going to get about 4 people there...



Well, considering there's already been a competition in Cincinnati and it had good attendance, I wouldn't worry too much about getting enough competitors.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'll probably go (I'll be going to Indiana as well). I just need more informative dates. PLEASE do not set it around July 4, it'll be hard to get work off on any sort of holiday.


cubing in the glow of the fireworks......
i doubt it will be on a holiday


----------

